

Clojure JNA - access C libs from Clojure - lhorie
http://github.com/Chouser/clojure-jna/tree/master

======
old-gregg
JVM will access your "C libs" just fine, but the code written for JVM usually
stays under JVM.

I am sure it's possible to go the opposite direction, but then there is "fun"
of dragging this fat pig alongside your application. I.e. JVM bytecode is as
useful as a swap file to CRuby, CPython, C, Haskell, OCaml and millions of
other programmers. Linux would have died long ago if JVM took off. I'm glad it
didn't.

Got an idea for a cool open source project? Don't bury it under 6 feet of JVM.
Please.

------
lhorie
The reason I posted this is that recently I've been seeing some complaints
about clojure performance and this seems like a great way to get close to the
metal when you really need to.

------
Tichy
What are good places to look for interesting C and C++ libraries? I am more
familiar with the Java world, no idea where to start looking for C libs.

